# ayuda para una bici de downhill



## danrov77 (May 23, 2013)

hola buenas, estoy por comprar una trek fuel ex 5 pero quiero hacer downhill así que pensaba comprar esa y mejora las suspensiones, mi duda es si es buena idea o no. que opinan ustedes? o me sugieren alguna otra de precio semejante? gracias de antemano


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Creo que una Fuel se queda corta para verdadero DH. Ten por seguro que te servirá para aprender y tener una bici inicial para destrozar (porque eventualmente la destrozarás). Aprenderás mucha técnica, pero incluso dudaría si una Fuel puede considerarse dentro de all-mountain. Creo que 160 mm de recorrido es lo más que le pondría con confianza.

Una bici de DH requiere de más material para el cuadro. Una bici más pesada pero reforzada, por lo menos que categorize dentro de la categoría de AM y que soporte por lo menos 180mm de recorrido.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

danrov77 said:


> hola buenas, estoy por comprar una trek fuel ex 5 pero quiero hacer downhill así que pensaba comprar esa y mejora las suspensiones, mi duda es si es buena idea o no. que opinan ustedes? o me sugieren alguna otra de precio semejante? gracias de antemano


Ok, antes que nada creo que debemos definir a qué te refieres al decir "quiero hacer downhill". 
Muchos amigos y conocidos cuando dicen quiero hacer downhill mas bien quieren decir: quiero una bicicleta que me de confianza en las bajadas y que pueda hacer uno que otro salto sin que se rompa. 
Ahora si lo anterior describe tu situación la fuel suena bien, aunque quizás podrías conseguir una bici con poco más de recorrido 150mm hasta 160mm y aún puedes pedalear para subir.
Pero si por downhill te refieres a saltos de más de 2 metros, pendientes obscenas y subir en camioneta o caminando necesitas algo más duro que la trek.

En qué supuesto estás?
por cierto, qué precio tiene la bici que estás viendo?

Saludos! y no te desanimes por el comentario


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Yo opino igual que triphop. No creo que quieras hacer DH brutal sino solo poder decender con confianza. 

Si buscas trek, que te parece una Remedy o Lush en vez de la Fuel?


----------



## danrov77 (May 23, 2013)

si es cierto, pues soy de chiapas y estos sábados he salido a una pista de trail que hay en el "cañon del sumidero" y cerca esta la pista "camino viejo" de downhill del serial nacional y yo mas bien me refiero a lo segundo


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, entonces si piensas meterte a una pista de Downhill por lo menos necesitarías una bicicleta con 150-160 mm de recorrido. La Trek que estás viendo te serviría, pero no aguantaría mucho tiempo. 
O de plano una en serio de Downhill, de unos 180-200 mm de recorrido


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

danrov77 said:


> si es cierto, pues soy de chiapas y estos sábados he salido a una pista de trail que hay en el "cañon del sumidero" y cerca esta la pista "camino viejo" de downhill del serial nacional y yo mas bien me refiero a lo segundo


Downhill neto?
Busca una cleta de DH puro y duro. La Fuel la vas a romper mas temprano que tarde y aunque le pongas una doble corona, pues no te va a rendir igual que una bici de DH o FR.

Hay mucho mas que el recorrido de la suspension. La geometria, sobre todo.


----------

